
Instapaper and 9to5Mac - alpb
http://www.marco.org/2012/09/10/on9to5mac
======
OafTobark
Mark Suster wrote a recent post echoing an old saying I believe in... It takes
years to build trust but only seconds to destroy it...

Prior to this, I had nothing but admiration and praise for Instapaper. And
while I did try out the competing services for the sake of trying them out,
from beginning to end, there was never a question of sticking to Instapaper,
even before I tried the competing services.

People make mistakes. Shit happens. I'm sure most others are very forgiving. I
generally am too. But among the few things at the top of my list that is
unforgivable is when a service provider abuses their ability to do something
like this, ESPECIALLY in reaction to something akin to grade school pettiness,
and abuse their power.

And with that, I now add Instapaper to the list of services I won't use
anymore. Sucks that that list is growing

